# I got up on a Single Ski at 54!



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

I learned to snowboard at 50. I finally got up on a wakeboard at 53 -I didn't like the feeling of the wakeboard and being twisted and it seemed to hurt my ride knee (I ride regular) so I thought I'd try to single ski. I single skied for the first time 2 weeks ago at 54! Granted, it was on a Big Easy - but still I got up on my 2nd try. We got a new 3rd Eye Backpack and tried the GoPro on it for video - not too bad. We had a GoPro on the Tower that is still pretty far away. We are working on a ski rope handle out of PVC that extends out about 8 feet and will mount the GoPro on the end of that and try that out next weekend. Please give this "old" woman a round of applause! lol Gotta do SOMETHING in the off season!:yahoo:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

That is Awesome. I remember my 1st time getting up on solemn skiing. I could do it but I usually had to drop a ski near the shore. 

My biggest issue was a boat with enough power to pop me bod out of the water. That seems to be key. I also remember your wakeboard adventure. Once you got behind the right boat it's not to hard to get out of the water. 

Did you go right to this or did you try to drop ski 1st? 
You will be jumping that wake in no time !!

You and your hubby are still kids at heart and living to the fullest of that. 
Very nice !!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The youtube doesn't work on my side but anyway... 2: for being active and stoked! Hope I'll have the same attitude when I reach your age :thumbsup:


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!! way to go girl! age is only a number, if you don't get out there and use it you'll loose it. By the looks of it, you'll never loose it! Thanks for the stoke!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats!!! Way to Go!!! :yahoo: :bowdown:


That was another of those damned "skiing" activities that was a complete fail for me!!! I just spent a day being dragged, face first behind a boat and having to drain a lot of Lake Arrowhead out of my sinuses afterward!! 

I just goes so much better when I'm doing things "sideways!" 

Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

slyder said:


> Did you go right to this or did you try to drop ski 1st?
> You will be jumping that wake in no time !!
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Chomps - skiing didn't come easy to me either! I was 35 when I tried to learn to waterski. It actually took me 3 years of trying during the summer months to get up. I would try on the morning run for 1/2 hour being drug behind the boat. Then again after lunch for another 1/2 hour, then again before we left. We would go about 5 times during each summer. FINALLY at the end of my third year of trying somehow I actually got up! I now think that it was my ex husband who just was not a good driver - and they say the driver can make all the difference - because when I drive the boat everyone ALWAYS seems to be able to get up! lol But I was determined the first year when we were sitting on shore and this old man and woman and their daughter (the daughter looked just a few years young than me at the time) by their boat. The old woman picked up a single ski walked in the water, put her ski on and the husband and daughter threw her the rope and she said hit it and was up! I swear she had to be in her 60's and here I was 35 and struggling to get up. I vowed that I would keep trying as I was NOT going to let an old lady one up me! Who knew that 19 years later I would actually be up on a single ski! lol I was just happy with 2 skis - but felt I had to give it a shot before my hip and knee replacements start coming down the road! lol



chomps1211 said:


> Congrats!!! Way to Go!!! :yahoo: :bowdown:
> 
> 
> That was another of those damned "skiing" activities that was a complete fail for me!!! I just spent a day being dragged, face first behind a boat and having to drain a lot of Lake Arrowhead out of my sinuses afterward!!
> ...


----------

